# Clutching at straws



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Launch of the new England strip - "harking back to 1966" again. FFS it was 40 years ago! That's older than most of the people on here!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not all though 

I was 12 then


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Not all though
> 
> I was 12 then


There you go - the exception that proves the rule :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Not all though
> ...


I had to laugh at Radio One's "sports news" this morning.
Rather than saying "England were defeated by Scotland in the 6 Nations", they reported that "England are still top of the league, DESPITE being beaten by Scotland at the weekend".

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Launch of the new England strip - "harking back to 1966" again. FFS it was 40 years ago! That's older than most of the people on here!


i think you're just jealous :lol:

Ive found a picture of the players in the new scotland kit


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Launch of the new England strip - "harking back to 1966" again. FFS it was 40 years ago! That's older than most of the people on here!
> ...


Aye, I'm jealous of an overpaid bunch of big girls blouses. Fair enough.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I am - 100k a week for 90mins plus 3 or 4 training sessions a week. Thats easy money.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Just goes to show that there is no link between pay and value.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If someone wanted to pay me 100k a week for kicking a ball around. I wouldnt say no and wouldnt care what anyone called me...Can't blame the players for accepting that kind of money.

Ofcourse there are the moral among us that would say they would do it for a pint and a bag of crisps........Yeah right :roll:

Also its not about clutching at straws its about time our kit colours represented our flag colours rather than blue and white


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!

I think I'll have to bring up 1314 in all my future conversations about Scotland. It is also ancient history.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> 
> I think I'll have to bring up 1314 in all my future conversations about Scotland. It is also ancient history.


I actually grew up in Bannockburn (lived there for 19 years) and my old man still lives there.
I'll be able to use the old 1314 ruse legitimately in conversation :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

whats 1314? share the secret.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> whats 1314? share the secret.


Google is your friend

Rogue


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


& then when a team aren't doing as well as expected they say they must be tired!   :evil: FFS!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> whats 1314? share the secret.


You were sent home to think again.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

World Cup chavball [smiley=zzz.gif]

Sooner England is out, the better.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> World Cup chavball [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Sooner England is out, the better.


  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > World Cup chavball [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


OK, sooner tournament is over, the better. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You should really try probing deeper :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

BreTT said:


> My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> 
> I think I'll have to bring up 1314 in all my future conversations about Scotland. It is also ancient history.


I listened to the rugby on Five Live and tbh it was the most biased commentary I've ever heard towards the Scots got to a point where i turned it off if was that bad.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonah said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> ...


Well that has got to be a first. I've never ever heard unbiased reporting on Five Live when England are playing anyone. Shame I was in the ground at the match so I didn't hear this unique broadcast.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Ducky, I am sure that you are a really nice chap and all that. Thing is, whilst being terribly flattered by you attentions and suggestions, I am just not gay thanks. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> World Cup chavball [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Sooner England is out, the better.


Wooohooo...... gotta find something else to instill national pride rather than, as Gary has said, chavs & chavball. Football and it's place in our society has been blown out of all proportion. After all it's only a form of entertainment and exercise.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> 
> I think I'll have to bring up 1314 in all my future conversations about Scotland. It is also ancient history.


Try 1746.

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My comments have nothing to do with what the players get paid, or what the colour of the kit is. It is to do with the fact that whenever the England team is mentioned, for some reason the commentator/interviewer/player feels compelled to bring up 1966!
> ...


Another travesty of justice :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Launch of the new England strip - "harking back to 1966" again. FFS it was 40 years ago! That's older than most of the people on here!


dont mention 1966 and 40 guess how I am next birthday


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Whatever. :wink:

But some things don't change:

"......they were at a numerical disadvantage. The Jacobites numbered at most 5,000 men, while the Government army facing them was perhaps 8,000 strong, including 800 mounted dragoons. *To make matters worse, many of the Jacobites had dispersed in search of food; while others had simply fallen asleep in ditches and buildings.* When you add to all of this the much better equipped and trained artillery available to the Government forces, the outcome of the battle was certain before it began..."


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Launch of the new England strip - "harking back to 1966" again. FFS it was 40 years ago! That's older than most of the people on here!
> ...


Obviously your parents were just as bored with the 1966 WC as we are.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good old google, eh Gary? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> would do it for a pint and a bag of crisps


Thats a months wages in Yorkshire that is


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Good old google, eh Gary? :wink:


More of a yahoo sort myself. :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Nah I was an early christmas present from 1965(my birthday is Sep 24th) :lol: and you're only jealous because we have won it. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Good old google, eh Gary? :wink:
> ...


You mean you're more of a hooray now don't you? ;-)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I just got emailed this at work:



> England supporters awaiting the arrival of the 'Grand slam express' are
> advised that due to a points failure and subsequent derailment at
> Murrayfield, the 18.12 from Edinburgh has been cancelled.
> 
> ...


Rogue


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

What happened at quarter past one??


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

and why didn't I check that there were four more pages of the forum before I sent that?


----------

